# My New Cigar Rest



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

So I was on the job (Building Construction) filling out my daily reports and smoking a cigar, wondering where I could rest my smoke without the wrapper getting torn or it rolling off on the deck. I looked around and saw a brick tie used by masons. It worked wonderfuly. The top rung is concaved and it was real stable. So I asked a guy running a chop saw if he could chop off one ends and smooth it out. Here is the result. I think ill make a few and send them in cigar bombs and passes.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Very cool... and RESOURCEFUL!:clap2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## Goingyard (Mar 6, 2011)

Very resourceful.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

very nice and resourceful, impressive brother


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

really cool, like the look of it


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

That is very cool. I think I might need to ask my brother in law for one (he is a mason).


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome!! Way to think outside the box!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mr Friday"McGyver"....necessity is the mother of invention. Nice going!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Very unique.:thumb:


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats real crafty! Good thinking!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

That's really pretty cool man. I love to see everyday things turned to make something entirely different out of them. Good job man, I'm impressed. It's a creative mind that can see something with an established role being utilized for something completely different.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> That's really pretty cool man. I love to see everyday things turned to make something entirely different out of them. Good job man, I'm impressed. It's a creative mind that can see something with an established role being utilized for something completely different.


Why am I thinking that Jordan is going to get one of those and find a way to mount it to Biggie?!?!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

:dude:


----------



## Ironmerganser (Mar 16, 2011)

That is fantastic!!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice ingenuity,


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

i like it!


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

It can slide over your belt like a cellphone clip so its always handy. Just thought it my come in handy for a few BOTL


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

All I can say is Brilliant!


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

:clap2: Awesome idea


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

that thing looks great (twss)


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Made a slight modification I think you all will appreciate. Ill post a pic later.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok here is the mod......


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

I could certainly use one of those for the garage. I'll be on the hunt for one.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Great mod! Now we're talking...:first:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Mr.Friday said:


> Ok here is the mod......


Damn! Its the swiss army knife of cigar holders!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Very cool, especially with the mod!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Fab a punch for the other end and lets take it to market! Or even a divot tool. You're onto something, mate!


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Fab a punch for the other end and lets take it to market! Or even a divot tool. You're onto something, mate!


I like the divot tool. Hell yeah. Stand the hell by! We may have our official Puff.com accessory. Born in the forums. For members by members. Hell I sound like a qvc commercial


----------

